# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Maps of the Harn RPG.....

## thebax2k

Lythia.com is a fan website that hosts modules and supplements for the HARN rpg.  Created by N. Robin Crossby more than 20 years ago, HARN is unusual in that the maps created for it have a high degree of consistency, with a cartographic "canon" requiring use of the same symbols and design elements for all the maps created for it.  If you are looking for maps of castles, manors, monasteries, chantry's (the wizard's guilds of Harn) incorporating a strong reliance on 8th, 9th, and 10th century European Dark Ages culture, lythia is the site to go to.

Although most of the maps are incorporated into modules and supplements for the system, Patrick Nilsson's five map bundles on this page (http://www.lythia.com/modules.php?op...titleA&show=25) contain nothing but floorplans.

At the bottom of the page is one of my favorite grab bags of floorplans, an expansion for the town of Selvos.  Inside you'll find floorplans of an underground temple, cottages, inns, aboveground temples and towers.   

Another excellent resource are the Upper Eastside City block files on this page (http://www.lythia.com/modules.php?op...titleA&show=25) which features several levels of a entire city block in one of Harn's Cities.  Its generic enough for use in running any type of frpg urban encounter.

----------

